# Help on 2nd Build



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

This is my 2nd build, and I plan on using most of my old computer, but I just get new MOBO, PROCESSOR, and RAM.
I ask for your advice and guidance, mostly to make sure compatibility. I realize many of you may say to go with Intel since they seem to be on, but I would like to stick with AMD, also because I have no experience with Intel. But if someone could make a Intel suggestion to me, and have it be in this same price range, I would great APPRECIATE it! I just don’t know enough about Intel.

NEW PARTS:
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131013
PROCESSOR: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103773
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820231122

OLD PARTS:
CASE: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811119068
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104014&Tpk=FX600-GLN
I also have a few SATA HDD’s, 2 DVD Burners (IDE), TV Tuner.

Thanks for your advice & Guidance!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

unless you plan to install a 64bit os.the 4 gigs of ram wont be fully used ever.just a heads up on that.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Working with intel in your computer is really no different...., Anyway what video card will you be using?


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

Right now I have a ****ty graphics card, so I may also update that in the process, but currently I have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131037R

Why won't all 4gb of the RAM be used? Right now I have 2gb,and that all seems to get used when I have multiple applications open. And, yes I do know the difference between Page File and Ram.

Thanks for the responses!

Do you have any suggested mobo/processor combos for an INTEL build that would be compatible?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Please watch your language (family forum) 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128048
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a 32 bit OS will not use more than two gigs of memory and often times it will become cranky with 4 gigs and be difficult


check out and use sensorsview pro for monitoring

http://www.stvsoft.com/



post a screen shot of your system using more than 1.5 gigs of memory??????


BTW; the parts you have listed thus far will all workj together, I am not fond of the ram selection >>>> but ohhhhh well :wink:


as for intel vs AMD you have $300.00 worth of cpu and motherboard which is decent

I dont think you can get a 3.0 gig dual core and decent motherboard in the intel column for $300.00

but if you wish to look anyway

I would look at the Gigabyte GA P35 DS3R and the Intel E6750


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Here is a screen shot of an Intel E6850 overclocked to 3.3ghz


I am running 

system defrag

advanced windows care (anti spyware)

playing music

running a bit defender deep virus scan


the cpu is pegged to 100% and bouncing to 80% back to 90% then up to 100% and the memory usuage cant get past 40% of TWO gigs ??????


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

linderman said:


> post a screen shot of your system using more than 1.5 gigs of memory??????












I did have to open quite a few programs though.

But thanks again for your help, its a great forum here with some very knowledgeable people.
I think I am set to make this build, once I get set to spend that money, then it will happen. It might be a good thanksgiving break project. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would be most humbled if you could try the same thing using sensorsview pro its free trial for 30 days ?


it will show cpu utilization at the same time ???


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

Let the humbling begin. I am converting a video, have my video editing software open, microsoft word and Dreamweaver (aside from wmp and standard Vista stuff and anti-virus).


I have 2GB of Ram (4X512)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmmm thanks a million ray: :wave:ray:




thats a first >>>>> congrats


BUT 32 bit windows still doesnt have enough memory registers to use 4gigs of memory / same with 32bit Vista


I "think" the intel Core-2 is the better option as it can max out the CPU without needing all that ram ??????????????/


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes i do beleave it would be to also better overclocker


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

NAT:



download and run CPU-Z check in the memory tab to be sure you are in dual channel mode for your ram ????


http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure you have had this question and debate before, but do you think 64bit is worth it? I installed it a few years ago, and compatibility was such an issue then. Are most programs and drivers compatible with Vista 64 bit? Or is that a question that will take research on my part, for each program and hardware piece?

I have 2GB of Ram now, and it works pretty good, so maybe I will just stick with 2GB, I didn't realize the 32-bit microsoft would only use so much ram, so I am glad I asked.


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

Its says Dual:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

two years ago I was committed to trying 64 bit xp Pro


I loved the speed on apps that *worked *! 


eventually I got torqued with all the hardware driver problems and lack of 64 bit applications and gave up.

I wont be returning anytime soon, its really just common sense; all manufacturers are going to commit their resources (engineers and programmers) to the largest segment of users = 32bit

the 64bit world gets the left overs; the 64 bit world is better now than it was, but I wont bite again on that worm real soon :embarased:sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cool thats really amazing



I had your current motherboard for nearly two years >>>>> one year with a 4400 X2 and one year with an FX-60 I could never get past about 1.2 to 1.3 gig of ram used ?


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm happy with the motherboard, its been great, but I think the IDE might be going bad. I have put a few different IDE HDD's in, and they go "BAD," but I think that was caused by the mobo, cause I could reformat them, and having them working fine. And the problem with the SLI-Premium is I can't get it too boot of SATA. Maybe I should ask you how do to that, cause that could solve my problems.

Do I need to press F6 when installing windows, and load the drivers, or could I slipstream them?

My ram is some cheap Patriot Ram, but its been real good. I have it slightly overclocked, I mean SLIGHTLY, like not at all.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

natatkinson said:


> I'm happy with the motherboard, its been great, but I think the IDE might be going bad. I have put a few different IDE HDD's in, and they go "BAD," but I think that was caused by the mobo, cause I could reformat them, and having them working fine. And the problem with the SLI-Premium is I can't get it too boot of SATA. Maybe I should ask you how do to that, cause that could solve my problems.
> 
> Do I need to press F6 when installing windows, and load the drivers, or could I slipstream them?
> 
> My ram is some cheap Patriot Ram, but its been real good. I have it slightly overclocked, I mean SLIGHTLY, like not at all.


With XP SP2 or Vista you shouldn't need to install the driver. I didn't need it on my A8N-e Deluxe when I installed XP SP2.

Be sure that the SATA drive is connected to the SATA1 (not the SATA RAID1) then go into BIOS and under "BOOT" go to "Hard Drives" and select the SATA drive as your hard drive option. Save and Exit. 

Disconnect the IDE drive and boot to your Windows CD/DVD and install Windows. You can then reconnect your IDE drive. If you want to boot to the IDE drive instead of the SATA drive hit F8 on the first POST screen to open the Boot Menu. Then select the IDE drive.


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

I have tried tha before with XP SP2, I will try with Vista though again soon, and I will make sure I follow your steps.ray:


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

quick question, some OCZ RAM has a mail-in rebate, and has better timings than the G-Skill RAM I listed above

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227139

What do you guys think, this a better buy? and its about $20 cheaper for 4GBs.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would go for which ever memory has the best timings and the best price


----------



## natatkinson (Aug 11, 2005)

Just to post back on this build, it went great! Did not have any problems putting it all together, and it booted right up when I turned it on. I decided to try installing Vista 64bit (Business Edition) and it worked great, all my drivers were automatically installed, including my wireless card (I heard there were problems). I can have like 10 large programs open at once, and switch between them without a hitch (video editing, CS3 programs, Outlook....).

Here is the build again:

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD

ASUS EN7600GS SILENT/HTD/512M GeForce 7600GS 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADX6000CZBOX - Retail

OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P800R22GK - Retail
-TWO OF THESE, 4GB TOTOAL

I had SATA II HDD's from old build, as well as DVD burners and PSU. Works Great! Thanks for your help here on the board.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

happy to hear your adventure was a success :wink::wave:


----------

